# Remote flashing red dot twice



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I moved my TS4K to my office room, when I press the power button on the remote to turn on my tv, it is unresponsive, I get two flashing red dots on the remote. I have to keep hitting the power button on the remote until it finally decides to turn on the tv. I have to resort to manally turn on my tv using its own power switch. When the tv is finally on my remote is still a bit unresponsive navigating the on screen menus, until it finally recognizes the remote..my batteries are fully juiced up too. Any one have a solution? Should I repair the remote to my tv?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I reset and unpaired the remote, then re paired it, seems to have solved the issue.


----------



## jb brown (Aug 28, 2020)

yes repair the remote to the tv


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

jb brown said:


> yes repair the remote to the tv


My remote seemed to go out of wack when I moved the device to a different tv, now its working fine once I re-paired it


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Occasionally I'm still getting the red dots flashing..


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

My TS4K remote working fine. It turns my TV and my Yamaha AV unit on and off with a single click .. only paired it initially and it has held up since then.


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

Alex_7 said:


> I moved my TS4K to my office room, when I press the power button on the remote to turn on my tv, it is unresponsive, I get two flashing red dots on the remote. I have to keep hitting the power button on the remote until it finally decides to turn on the tv. I have to resort to manally turn on my tv using its own power switch. When the tv is finally on my remote is still a bit unresponsive navigating the on screen menus, until it finally recognizes the remote..my batteries are fully juiced up too. Any one have a solution? Should I repair the remote to my tv?


I had a very similar problem and my problem was the Batteries. According to the TS4K "Setting" the batteries were at 60%. After trying a lot of things I changed the batteries out and everything has been good (4+weeks). Please keep us posted on your outcome.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

sssSMOKING said:


> I had a very similar problem and my problem was the Batteries. According to the TS4K "Setting" the batteries were at 60%. After trying a lot of things I changed the batteries out and everything has been good (4+weeks). Please keep us posted on your outcome.


I will try replacing the batteries thanks


----------

